# What breed is she?



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

She looks to be a cross of some sort, any ideas?














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Alpine Nubian cross.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Agreed  She's cute!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I think alpine with the striped face and Nubian ears, but I also see some myotonic with such definitive patterns of black and white.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

russellp said:


> I think alpine with the striped face and Nubian ears, but I also see some myotonic with such definitive patterns of black and white.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Really? That'd be interesting.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Cute, and looks to riding in the back of your car/Suburban....I agree with Alpine/Nubian.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd say Alpine/Nubian too


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

lovinglife said:


> Cute, and looks to riding in the back of your car/Suburban....I agree with Alpine/Nubian.


Lol yep! I've had many animals in my vehicle. 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I agree, Alpine x Nubian. 
I'm not alone! People look at me like I'm crazy when goats ride in our vehicle with us.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Me and my 2 boys were taking our big, intact Saanen buck to the Mideast Tennessee Regional Fair in my truck. Obviously the wife and 2 daughters were in another vehicle so as not to be seen with a goat. The buck would not stay in the bed of the truck, and since it was a four door 2500 with lots of room, we just put him in the backseat with my 10 year old son. Sammy said, dad I think HL is going to be sick, I handed him a plastic shopping bag with the big Fritos in it. Thinking a few crunchy chips would get the bucks mind off the road. I looked in the mirror and Sammy had hung the bag over the goats huge horns like a horse with an oat bag. Me and my older son were so tickled we were crying when we arrived at the fair. It was about the funniest thing I have ever scene, I wish one of us had snapped a picture.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Aaaw, she's so cute!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

What a sweet little face! A Sungau with Nubianish ears!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

SugarBush Farms said:


> I agree, Alpine x Nubian.
> I'm not alone! People look at me like I'm crazy when goats ride in our vehicle with us.


I love the looks I get when we pull up next to another vehicle and a goat looks out the window at them! Lol!



russellp said:


> Me and my 2 boys were taking our big, intact Saanen buck to the Mideast Tennessee Regional Fair in my truck. Obviously the wife and 2 daughters were in another vehicle so as not to be seen with a goat. The buck would not stay in the bed of the truck, and since it was a four door 2500 with lots of room, we just put him in the backseat with my 10 year old son. Sammy said, dad I think HL is going to be sick, I handed him a plastic shopping bag with the big Fritos in it. Thinking a few crunchy chips would get the bucks mind off the road. I looked in the mirror and Sammy had hung the bag over the goats huge horns like a horse with an oat bag. Me and my older son were so tickled we were crying when we arrived at the fair. It was about the funniest thing I have ever scene, I wish one of us had snapped a picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


That's hilarious! And ingenuity at its best! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

